# How would you go about creating something like this?



## seanf (10 Jan 2022)

As I'm getting more into woodworking I find myself looking at furniture in shops and thinking about how I might go about recreating pieces that I like. I was looking at the below chest of drawers (and the price!) in Next recently and thinking about how I would create the side supports (for want of a better word, but the long vertical pieces as at the right of the price label). If the carcass was to be ply or MRMDF would you also make these supports from the same material or would you use solid timber of some sort? How concerned would you be for wood movement if mixing man made and solid timbers? Any other thoughts on how you would approach a piece of this style would also be very appreciated

Thanks

Sean


----------



## dzj (10 Jan 2022)

I'm just guessing, but it looks like you have only 3 sticks of wood there. The rest is all painted/ veneered mdf.


----------



## JobandKnock (10 Jan 2022)

For a minute I thought you meant the cone. In which case I was going to suggest nicking one of the seeds, planting it then waiting - a very long time!


----------



## Yojevol (10 Jan 2022)

Some not very useful comments so far.
This is a basic cabinet construction and if you are wanting to get into good woodworking design and techniques I suggest a start by googling 'Chest of Drawers Construction Plans' and you come up with things like this:-




which will give some idea on the way to proceed.
Brian


----------



## Woody2Shoes (10 Jan 2022)

Rather than obtaining/studying plans, I find the most informative thing is to study some actual furniture.

Do you (or someone you know) own a chest of drawers or other comparable furniture, similar to what you want to build? If so, remove drawers (_the _drawers, not _your _drawers ) and inspect closely from as many angles as possible. Many of the detailed design decisions are directly driven by which materials are used where - as well as cost and available technology.

I have been known to study items of furniture in shops/salerooms (but not yet museums!) in this way too.


----------



## Jacob (10 Jan 2022)

The original item is made to resemble a trad chest of drawers and most likely be not worth trying to copy the details. Have to look at the real thing - it's a very common design with framed and panelled sides instead of solid wood. Lovejoy's example above also not very trad, but getting closer.
If you can't find the real thing the best place to look is the Ernest Joyce book or others of that era.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (10 Jan 2022)

PS, I wouldn't be overly shy of using ply/MDF together with solid timber - but would design/detail to allow for movement of the solid.


----------



## dzj (10 Jan 2022)

Joyce suggests gluing plywood in grooves when making flush paneled doors.
I've done it this way also with both mdf and ply many times without any troubles. The wooden frame would have a 10-12mm groove and stub tenons.
The better factory made kitchen doors (  ) are often made in this way also. On the low end ones they couldn't be bothered to use glue,
hoping it will fall apart in a year or 2 so you go and buy a new one.
Of course, if you are considering solid stock for the panel, glue is not an option.


----------



## artie (10 Jan 2022)

seanf said:


> I was looking at the below chest of drawers (and the price!) in Next recently and thinking about how I would create


If your intention is to hone your woodwork and planning skills, there are many on this forum much more knowledgeable than I.

If your intention is to get value for money. Buy it in Next.


----------



## Cabinetman (10 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> If your intention is to get value for money. Buy it in Next


 Yes if you set about to make a chest of drawers like that properly, and add up how many hours it took you you will think that £800 is cheap. But at least doing it yourself you will have something that will outlast you. Ian


----------



## TheTiddles (10 Jan 2022)

Second hand units like that are available on online marketplaces regularly for very little, some paint and effort is all it’ll cost you.

Making something like that half-decently,£230’ish? A sheet of 12mm ply for the drawers, 18mm for the carcass, poplar frame and features, oak and veneer for the top (+ tools and ability)

Built as per the above


----------



## seanf (10 Jan 2022)

Thank you all for the feedback (and jokes!) so far. Good to see I am not alone in trying to pick apart designs when at the shops



artie said:


> If your intention is to get value for money. Buy it in Next.


 Yes, I have long since discovered that making it yourself is seldom the wallet friendly way. It is far more about having an enjoyable hobby that gets me on my feet after sitting down all week for work

Sean


----------



## seanf (10 Jan 2022)

dzj said:


> I've done it this way also with both mdf and ply many times without any troubles


Thank you for the advice, very helpful

Sean


----------



## seanf (10 Jan 2022)

Cabinetman said:


> …you will think that £800 is cheap


This is strictly a hobby, so thankfully I don’t need to factor in time or really think too much about material costs within reason. As long as I enjoy the process then I will be happy

Sean


----------



## seanf (10 Jan 2022)

Yojevol said:


> which will give some idea on the way to proceed.
> Brian


Very helpful as always, thank you. Your diagram matches pretty well with how I took this apart in my head so that is encouraging. My worries about mixing natural and man made products were holding me back on actually thinking about starting something like this. I will keep planning and start with a smaller, simpler version I think to test things out

Sean


----------



## againstthegrain (11 Jan 2022)

My father taught himself traditional cabinet-making techniques and then made furniture for his home. That is many years ago, but we still use his furniture every day - in our home, in my sister's home in my daughter's home etc. It is a testament to him and his care - a lovely way of remembering a wonderful man!


----------



## CaptainBudget (11 Jan 2022)

I would purchase a copy of Hilton's "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" from your book-merchant of choice.

This will give you a good understanding of the fundamentals around casework design (why you'd use certain joints and their limitations), as well as showing how a lot of traditional furniture was designed, complete with exploded illustrations like that shown by Lovejoy. Well worth a purchase.


----------



## seanf (11 Jan 2022)

againstthegrain said:


> … a lovely way of remembering a wonderful man!


How wonderful for you to have that, thank you so much for sharing

Sean


----------



## pils (11 Jan 2022)

CaptainBudget said:


> I would purchase a copy of Hilton's "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" from your book-merchant of choice.
> 
> This will give you a good understanding of the fundamentals around casework design (why you'd use certain joints and their limitations), as well as showing how a lot of traditional furniture was designed, complete with exploded illustrations like that shown by Lovejoy. Well worth a purchase.


*FYI:* Illustrated Cabinetmaking by Bill Hylton - Ebook | Scribd


----------



## houtslager (11 Jan 2022)

seanf said:


> Thank you all for the feedback (and jokes!) so far. Good to see I am not alone in trying to pick apart designs when at the shops
> 
> Yes, I have long since discovered that making it yourself is seldom the wallet friendly way. It is far more about having an enjoyable hobby that gets me on my feet after sitting down all week for work
> 
> Sean


But one gets to buy more toys (ahem tools) when the design committee approves the design


----------



## Awac (11 Jan 2022)

CaptainBudget said:


> I would purchase a copy of Hilton's "Illustrated Cabinetmaking" from your book-merchant of choice.
> 
> This will give you a good understanding of the fundamentals around casework design (why you'd use certain joints and their limitations), as well as showing how a lot of traditional furniture was designed, complete with exploded illustrations like that shown by Lovejoy. Well worth a purchase.


Bill Hylton.
I will second this book. Absolutely marvellous. If you want to make furniture buy this book first, it will answer any questions you might have with construction design.


----------



## Hornbeam (15 Jan 2022)

TheTiddles said:


> Making something like that half-decently,£230’ish? A sheet of 12mm ply for the drawers, 18mm for the carcass, poplar frame and features, oak and veneer for the top (+ tools and ability)
> 
> Built as per the above


I am two thirds of the way through making a 7 drawer unit in walnut and ash. 4ft6 high, 20 inches deep and 30 inches wide
£120 of walnut, £150 for the ash £80 for veneered ash panels £30 for birch ply for drawer bottoms and about £25 for bits and bobs and finishing so just over £400. total. I could possibly have saved £100 by using cheaper timbers. particularly the walnut


----------



## Jameshow (15 Jan 2022)

I'm planning on making an oak chest of drawers have the oak flooring previously mentioned. I'm going to buy some 50mm oak for planters and over order and keep the best oak for myself!

45mm should look fine for the posts and rails.

Cheers James


----------

